# F4 or FA what do you think  ?



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 9, 2016)

My eyes are not as good as they used to be what do you see ? If anybody can make it out with my pic. ?


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 9, 2016)

F4,For sure


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 9, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> F4,For sure




So 64  ?


----------



## slmdbus (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks like definitely F4 , June 64


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 9, 2016)

slmdbus said:


> Looks like definitely F4 , June 64




Awesome thank you much.


----------

